# 1/2" collet for sears router



## jryan48 (Feb 8, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is a 1/2" collet that will fit on a Craftsman router model 315.174921?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jack

Sorry to say your 315.174921 will only take on 1/4" shank bits, it maybe the time to buy a new one for about 100.oo bucks or less so you can use 1/2" shank bits.


http://www.sears.com/shc/s/search_1...ectType=CAT_REC_PRED&prop17=craftsman routers

==



jryan48 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a 1/2" collet that will fit on a Craftsman router model 315.174921?


----------



## jryan48 (Feb 8, 2012)

That is what I thought. I am looking at possibly getting a Bosch plunge router/fixed based router.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jack, the best deal going is from Amazon. No sales tax and free shipping. View it here: http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-1617EVS...ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1328764884&sr=1-1


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

Craftsman 315174921 Parts List and Diagram : eReplacementParts.com

They show a collet nut, which may be just what you need, or the collet may no longer be available.


----------



## Roger Leclercq (Jan 28, 2009)

This router is made by Ryobi for sears here is the parts page from sears but it doesent specify if its 1/4" or 1/2"

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...00042315/00002?blt=06&prst=0&shdMod=315174921


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Jack buy the Bosch kit you'll be glad you did, but keep the Craftsman as a back up. You can never have too many routers.

Work Safe, Have Fun, Cut some wood,
Mike


----------



## SafetyAl (Apr 4, 2018)

I'm trying to find a 1/2" collet for a craftsman model 320.37595. Would one for another brand of router work?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

SafetyAl said:


> I'm trying to find a 1/2" collet for a craftsman model 320.37595. Would one for another brand of router work?


welcome N/A..
Sears..this all we can come up w/.. good luck...
http://www.routerforums.com/tool-reviews/131393-bosch-dw-hitachi-collets.html


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Al and welcome. It's easily possible but the trick is to identify the maker of the router and then maybe. I know that 315 in the front of a Sears model number means it was made by Ryobi but I can't find who made tools starting with 320. Based on the link Stick steered you to I'm fairly convinced that router makers all buy their collets from someone else. It might help if you know the diameter of the threaded shaft, the thread pitch, and if you have the old collet the diameter across the bottom of the cone. If you find another that matches that then it was probably made by the same company no matter whose router it originally fit on.


----------



## SafetyAl (Apr 4, 2018)

I figured out that a 1/2" collet from a Bosch 1617 fits perfectly.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm glad you found one and that is interesting to know. That is turning out to be the single most common collet of all.


----------

